# Flourish Excel overdose



## Huugs

What does overdosing flourish excel do? I tried doing waht was suggested and using a dose of 3-4 times what it says in the hope that it would get rid of my red algae problem. The fish had a bit of a problem with excess mucus on them and slight tail rips and I think this was due to the ammonia or nitrite as apposed to the carbon but Im not sure. 

I think that either overdosing this or that adding the plants has caused an ammonia spoike and a nitrite spike. Any ideas why either of these things would do it?
And would using it at the normal dosing cause the same problems still?


----------



## MyraVan

"I think that either overdosing this or that adding the plants has caused an ammonia spike and a nitrite spike." Hmm, have you actually measured the ammonia and nitrite? What are they?

Adding plants won't cause any spikes in bad chemicals, as long as they are doing all right. Perhaps if they died a dramatic death and turned instantly into skeletons of rotting plant fibers, it might cause an ammonia spike as it started to decompose, but if they are intact then they will only be helping keep the nasty chemicals as bay, not contributing to the problem.

I haven't got a clue about Flourish excel as I've never used it. However, it doesn't sound like it's doing what you expected it to! I'd stop using it until your ammonia and nitrite readings go back to 0 and your fish start looking better. And then try using it at the normal dose, as I'm pretty sure it would be safe at this concentration (SeaChem in general know what they are doing).


----------



## Huugs

Well I started using the flourish and added the new plants on wednesday. I used between 3 and 4 times the normal dosing of flourish for the next 3 days. 


Wednesday and thursday were fine. 
Friday I noticed that one fish had a bit of excess slime on him so tested the water which turned appeared fine. So then I looked into diseases so at this point I was thinking velvet or costia. 
I havnt dosed with flourish excel after this.
On saturday the water was cloudy (same kind of milky as during a cycle) so I checked the water and ammonia was 0 and nitrite was 0.5 (I may have messed up the tests on friday Im not sure). 
Today the water was at 2.0 for nitrite and ammonia was 0 and the water is not cloudy. I have done a water change to bring the nitrite down to safe-ish level. The slime has gone and the tails/fins look nearly good as new
It seems strange that it would get ammonia under control in 2-3 days if it had killed and then started my tank off from zero bacteria. But it seems to me that it was probably the ammonia that was the problem making my fish appear to have what looked like costia and have damaged tails/fins.

And teh plants all seeem to be in good condition so far. The flower on the anubias nana has looks like its grown and moved more into the light. The wisteria and vallis dont appear to have grown yet.


----------



## Damon

Overdosing excel, while not condoned by seachem, will not cause ammonia or nitrite spikes. This has been tested by myself and many others (many many others). Its a proven way to rid tanks of algaes. To my knowledge it hasn't even affected shrimp in any tank it has been tested in. It will cloud your water for a day or two (but no too bad). While there are other ways to remove algae, its an effective one. Seachem cannot comment either way on the topic due to federal regulations. I can post a link about the topic if you like but I cant be sure if it will be readible by non-members to the forum.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3806


----------



## Huugs

There definately was a nitrite spike (aswell as the milkyness) and Im assuming that there was an ammonia spike but that went after a day or 2. The reason I think the ammonia did spike was that the fish seemed to have been reacting to something and as the nitrite hasnt fallen off yet and they appear fine now I dont think it was the nitrite and so I assume there was an ammonia spike even though I read it 0 when I tested I could have messed it up.

It just seems strange that adding plants would have enough of an impact that it would spike the ammonia and give the fish trouble. So I just assumed that it was probably the excel.

Ill wait untill the levels are better before I dose again but Ill start off with just the recommended dose for a week and see how that goes.

Any other suggestions as to why this could have happened would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aquaboy

IMO.. If you added the plants did you stirr or did a lot of moving the plants? in that case you have disturb the good bacteria & your tank is under going a "Mini Cycle" that causes an ammonia & nitrite spike.

-Brian


----------



## Damon

aquaboy said:


> IMO.. If you added the plants did you stirr or did a lot of moving the plants? in that case you have disturb the good bacteria & your tank is under going a "Mini Cycle" that causes an ammonia & nitrite spike.
> 
> -Brian


After reading your post, I would have to concur. Glad you thought of it.


----------



## Huugs

Ok cheers I think its under control now. I didnt do anything with the filter when I added the plants (although thinking about it I think I did have a reshuffle of the plants and I might have done a gravel vac I cant remember). It just seemed really weird that it would do that. Thanks I guess this answers why there was the spikes. Ive started using Flourish excel again and there are no problems. So thanks for solving the mystery.


----------



## Huugs

Just incase someone reads this and thinks they dont want to use flourish excel I would like to say that it wasnt the excel that caused the problem it was the adding of the plants I think. 
Seachem were also helpful and said that it would cause an oxygen deficiency if you did overdose a lot and that you would notice it in the fish if that was the cause.

I didnt want to put anyone off from using this as I think its great.


----------

